# How to secure door threshold to concrete slab?



## joecaption

Reguler screw will not hold.
More info is needed. Tap Con screws are avalible in at least 4 differant sizes and will work fine with any threshold I've ever worked on.
Tap Cons are screws not bolts. Are you using flat head Tap Cons?


----------



## PaliBob

Ditto on using flat head Tapcon screws.
http://www.concretescrews.com/
The screw head can be counter bored ¼” and covered with a plug.

For installing a ¾” thick threshold a common Tapcon length is 1-3/4” or 2-1/4”.

Caution on using an extra long screw. They will break, I’ve done it.
Tapcon says the screw embedment s/b a minimum of 1”, maximum of 1-3/4”


----------



## oh'mike

Is this an exterior threshold?

If interior---use PL premium---drilling holes into the concrete and pounding in wood dowels will allow you to use regular wood screws---but I would not use that for an exterior install--water will eventually soften the wood plugs.


----------



## darsunt

I thought those blue bolts were Tap con. I better double check. I always tightened them down with a small crescent wrench.


----------



## chrisBC

Yes sounds like they are, however there are different kinds, have a look to find ones that will set flush with the threshold.


----------



## darsunt

I got some tap cons in screw configuration. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tom Struble

what kind of threshold is it? wood/metal?


----------



## darsunt

metal


----------

